# GBAtemp Themed Desktop Wallpapers



## BiscuitBee (Oct 29, 2008)

.::GBAtemp Themed Wallpaper Thread::.
Last Updated: October 30, 2008
I haven't seen anyone take up a GBAtemp wallpaper project so here, in this thread, I'll try to keep them organized.  If you've got a GBAtemp themed wallpaper and want to add it, don't hesitate post them here.

The GBAtemp mascot logo can be found in this thread thanks to jumpman17.

NOTE: If this type of thread already exists, please tell me and I'll cancel this project.*GBAtemp Warm Blue*
by BiscuitBee





To get things started, here's one I call Warm Blue.
1280 by 1024
1024 by 768
*GBAtemp Blue Burst*
by BiscuitBee




Another blue type wallpaper featuring a starburst.  A bit brighter for those of you who like that kind of thing.
1280 by 1024
1024 by 768
*GBAtemp Pirate Ship*
by BiscuitBee




One requested by Doomsday Forte.  A simple pirate ship... which does not condone the use of piracy in any way, shape or form.  It's a pirate ship of legality.
1280 by 1024
1024 by 768
*Copyright Notices:* Blah blah blah, do whatever you want with my wallpapers. I won't include my name on the wallpaper so you don't have to look at my moniker on your desktop (or just save you the trouble of editing it out).  Just _try_ not to take credit for the stuff I do and I'll be down with that... and if you do, I'll take that as a compliment.

*Other members may have other views for their own art, so please ask first when dealing with other members.*Special Thanks:
jumpman17: For creating the mascot gbatempkid logo (or at least making it available in high-quality.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2008)

Got any link for the that logo?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Got any link for the that logo?


Added a link to the thread where jumpman17 posted the logo. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Ducky (Oct 29, 2008)

Amm.. I dont really like the wallpapers myself.. But I really liked the brush behind the second wallpaper.. what is it?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Amm.. I dont really like the wallpapers myself.. But I really liked the brush behind the second wallpaper.. what is it?


Some fractal brush I picked up a long time ago... for paint shop pro.  The package is called "3D brush" if that helps


----------



## jabjab (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm not sure about wallpapers where the gbatemp logo is the main feature of it - just seems wrong somehow
if you look at a typical page of gbatemp the logo is fairly small and at the top
thats the kind of thing that works for me or maybe its just what i am used to


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice....but wont it be a little wierd just having a face as a wallpaper?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 30, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Nice....but wont it be a little wierd just having a face as a wallpaper?


Yeah, I tend to have pretty 'bland' wallpapers for myself.  Call me a minimalist / clean freak


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 30, 2008)

Now do one with the GBAtemp face on a pirate ship's sails.  :3  Teehee.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, just made one, have other ideas, i can resize this to any size, but i'm curious who would want one of these wallpapers.

Also - Suggestions and Critiques are very welcome, so please lemme know!






(just a small sample, if others want it, i'll resize as requested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

EDIT: ...as a "small sample" that is the full wallpaper, just shrunk down for example usage


----------



## Rowan (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry wrong topic :S


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 30, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Now do one with the GBAtemp face on a pirate ship's sails.  :3  Teehee.


Updated for a little pirate ship.

Also,  had to take down the 1680 by 1050 size ones because tinypic doesn't seem to let me keep them at the res (they resize it!)


----------



## Rowan (Oct 30, 2008)

im liking the pirate ship
you used transparent fill colour and stroke right ?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 30, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> im liking the pirate ship
> you used transparent fill colour and stroke right ?


Transparent fill colour and stroke?

The ship... I got that from google.  Had I NOT been lazy, I would have done the outline in black using the pen tool and, in layers below the outline, colour it in.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 30, 2008)

no i was on about gbatemp logo sorry for not making clear


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 30, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> no i was on about gbatemp logo sorry for not making clear


Oh!  Get out the ol'Magic Wand selector, set the tolerance to pretty low, select the black outline.  Copy paste to a new image, now you have just the outlines and everything else is transparent.  To make it white, use the invert effect.

Transparent fill sounds a lot like... an eraser


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

no its on the layer porperties/setting


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll take your word for it. I don't really use Photoshop


----------

